# What kind of Sparring do you do?



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 1, 2004)

I would like to know which ways people spar and why? I may be in and out of this thread based on my travling in Denmark this next week.
 :asian:


----------



## bart (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey,

In the course of training I do controlled sparring (palakaw, palusot) and then more free form juego todo style. In competition I do the WEKAF style and some harder contact DB style when I get the chance. The only thing that I don't do is stop action point sparring or any full contact sparring with no headgear


----------



## Black Grass (Apr 1, 2004)

I primarly spar in the following ways:

- padded, hand/arm only

- padded below the neck

- padded  fencing mask/gloves no grappling

What defines the type of sparring I do is mostly the equipment available(does everyone have helmets...)  and the physical enviroment (is the ceiling low...). I believe sparring to be the best way to develop distance and timing. I believe that fighting skill can only be developed by sparrring or fighting.

Also it is my prefered way of building cardio conditioning, as I hate to run (confirmed by the fact that I when I get up I hope it is raining so I don't have to do my mornings run with the GF)

I spar in WEKAF armour occationally, but personally don't like. For me its too hot and uncomfortable.

I also have spar live stick helmet gloves only but its much harder to find willing partners.  

The next type of sparring i want to attempt is gloves, fencing mask, WEKAF armor and aluminium sword. I'm just waiting for my swords.


I personally do not consider drills like single cane sparing or sumbrada sparing.

Vince
Black Grass


----------



## bart (Apr 1, 2004)

Black Grass said:
			
		

> I personally do not consider drills like single cane sparing or sumbrada sparing.



I agree and think that sparring has to include randomness and contact to be an effective training tool. So set patterns would not qualify as sparring as they wouldn't achieve the goals of sparring. 

I've heard arguments though that there is "free sparring" entailing randomness and contact, either light or full. And then there is "set sparring" which follows a preset pattern and carries little or no contact. I don't know what the "single cane" drill is but I do know "sumbrada" and it falls within the "set sparring" category. 

I watched a demonstration once of Japanese swordsmanship and they touted sparring with "live blades" ie Samurai swords. I watched it and they were very quick and the techniques were pretty direct and efficient. But it was not random and of course there was no contact. Also I could tell they were following a preset pattern. This was verified when I asked one of the participants in the q&a session afterwards. Depending on the system and syle sparring appears to mean different things.


----------



## OULobo (Apr 1, 2004)

I do controlled light sparring with no gear, standard dead patterns and hubad. We also do do controlled full speed knife work with drones. There are a select few of us who meet separately and do full contact with head gear, gloves and padded sticks. In that group we also do gloved empty hand and grappling.


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 1, 2004)

"I personally do not consider drills like single cane sparing or sumbrada sparing."

I would have to say that 'sparring' as a tool could include the above examples.  Randomness and 'aliveness' (Thanx MJS, loving that term) are two different things but can be focused on in 'sparring' set up. Similar in training 'one step sparring' in other systems.

I don't think that Sombrada/pre-set give and take drills can be considered 'sparring' if you work it with the mentallity of two tennis players who are only playing to keep the ball in play instead of beating the other player.  If, though, you work the drills with the intention of really hitting the other player if they miss the beat or aren't there in time, I would consider it sparring in a limited way.  It would be like training matches where you are only allowed to use certain techniques/tactics to improve your ability to do it under pressure.  It definitely isn't all out free form, but the pressure/stress of contact makes it real.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 1, 2004)

Black Grass said:
			
		

> I personally do not consider drills like single cane sparing or sumbrada sparing.
> 
> Vince
> Black Grass



Sparring *DRILLS* are just that, *DRILLS.* When I say sparring I mean punch, kick, stick, stab, etc. without knowing what you opponent is going to do. This include types of touraments that you might compete in. In Modern Arnis we do a single cane *SEMI* sparring, it is only a drill. A good drill, but still a drill.
 :asian:


----------



## John J (Apr 1, 2004)

I've sparred under different conditions. From no armor of any kind/no helmet largo mano (wherein strikes are allowed only to weapon hand/arm), WEKAF, Dog Brothers and padded sticks no armor again w/goggles. Personally, your approach should be no different in any of these arenas. You should always fight realistically; moving in & out, utilizing explosive footwork, good defense, feints, counter striking, combinations and power, power,power...make your opponent think twice about closing in. 

John J

_"it's not the conditions in which you play, it's how you engage" _ - John J


----------

